# 10x10 Grid Size, I dont understand



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

How can you put anything on that grid size? My minimal text gets cut off when i create a widget to display the date, and everything is so small like my mclock unless i drag it out over the whole screen then I cant press anywhere to add widgets, which are also really small...any help?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Our screen's resolution is nowhere near able to handle that. 6x6 is about as big as some people go, but even with that a lot gets cut off.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Theres always the resizing of widgets.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Our screen's resolution is nowhere near able to handle that. 6x6 is about as big as some people go, but even with that a lot gets cut off.


hmmm i guess i dont understand why the people with really nice themes on the thunderbolt are all on 10x10 or 9x9


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

CC268 said:


> hmmm i guess i dont understand why the people with really nice themes on the thunderbolt are all on 10x10 or 9x9


Where do you see these?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It may be more about positioning rather than it actually being used for that many icons/widgets. Imagine if you wanted to have 5 1x1 widgets all on the left half of your screen above one another on a 10x10 grid. You would resize them all to be 2x2 which gets them back to normal size. Now you can offset them by 1 grid cell so they stair-step down and are all offset from one another, yet all are still on the left half of your screen. So again, positioning is where this begins to help, now.

Too bad we can't resize shortcuts as well, then this would be more useful and less annoying to do. But I guess this is where the secondary launcher widgets (Simi Folders, for example) come in and save us.


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

They use things like desktop visualizer to do truly custom icons (including hidden by using a transparent png).


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The 10x10 size is indeed just for positioning. I actually usually run 10 rows, 9 columns so that I can center things horizontally. If you are having difficulty with icons you can of course use Desktop Visualizer or other similar apps to make widgets which replace as icons, you can then resize them or make them transparent or whatever. if stuff is getting cut off you need to experiment with different widget sizes. For instance, my Pure Calendar Widget takes up 7x4, but I use a 3x2 widget as that's how much actual screen real estate its taking up.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## WishRyder (Jun 8, 2011)

What launchers run more than 8x8?

I'm currently running launcher pro at 8x9 to get the layout I want. I've tried other launchers, but last time I checked, they only went up to 8x8, and that just doesn't work for me.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

WishRyder said:


> What launchers run more than 8x8?
> 
> I'm currently running launcher pro at 8x9 to get the layout I want. I've tried other launchers, but last time I checked, they only went up to 8x8, and that just doesn't work for me.


ADW EX goes up to 10x10.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I use 10x10 on my xoom, on the tbolt I use 7x5 with icon labels off, anything over that and it looks odd


----------



## SolZer (Jul 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It may be more about positioning rather than it actually being used for that many icons/widgets. Imagine if you wanted to have 5 1x1 widgets all on the left half of your screen above one another on a 10x10 grid. You would resize them all to be 2x2 which gets them back to normal size. Now you can offset them by 1 grid cell so they stair-step down and are all offset from one another, yet all are still on the left half of your screen. So again, positioning is where this begins to help, now.
> 
> Too bad we can't resize shortcuts as well, then this would be more useful and less annoying to do. But I guess this is where the secondary launcher widgets (Simi Folders, for example) come in and save us.


BINGO!! This is the main benefit to setting a custom grid... the flexibility to adjust widget placement, overlap, etc.


----------

